# Topspeed for a Aristo-craft Mikado



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

My Dad has a Aristo-craft Mikado.

Its working perfect, but runs really slow.
It there anyone who has a fast Mikado? (one that is cabable of making wheel slip, when it starts)

Im just intrested in knowing if the top speed can be altered. fx by doing some adjustments on the valves etc.

Kind Regards

David Clement


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I have not done any burnouts with my Mike. I can't understand why you would want it to spin the wheels. Once moving, mine will run as fast as I want it to, and still stay on the tracks. 
Paul


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

OOPs, sorry mine is not a live steam Mike. 
Paul


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Dunno about the Aristo-craft, but I love spinning the wheels on my Aster Mike.









Have to put a good sized load behind it to do it from a stand still. Easier to spin them by throwing it into reverse when going high speed forward (and vice versa). Of course R/C makes this a lot easier than trying to hit the Reverser lever while I am running a scale 100MPH next to the engine!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Deleted because I did not read!









Regards, Greg


----------



## Bob Pope (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, 

I think David has a steam powered Mikado. 


David - Here are some standard questions: 

Does the locomotive run the same speed in forward as in reverse? 
What is your steam pressure? 
Is the throttle lever getting a full throw? 

Regards, 
Bob


----------



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

Dear Bob 

Yep its live steam.  

A littel faster forward, than reverse. 
Steam pressure 3.5 kg/cm2 

Throttel is getting full throw (has been ajusted so all steam is delivered) 

My intention with the question was to know if any one out there has a fast running Aristocraft Mikado. 
We have a Aster Mikado, and here you can easyly do scalespeeds +200km/h - Not that we do it, but its nice to know that you have to behave, when you run the engine. 

And if someone have a fast Mikado, I thereby know that it is possible to get it to run fast. 

Kind Regards 

David Clement


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep Greg day dreaming again I believe this is the LS thread







. 


Don't know what you mean by slow as mine runs at a pretty good clip at full throttle. You might check to make sure the servo is opening the throttle all the way. Does your layout have grades? How about curves size. 8 ft diameter will slow the mike down also. I can get wheel slip once preasure is up and starting from a dead stop. Later RJD


----------



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

RJD: Curve radius 3,5 meters as minimum. = +11 foot, There is a gradient on 3 straight sections 3/1000. 
There is no difference in preformance with regard to speed and pulling power, when it runs on straight, gradient or curves. 

But it sounds promesing that you can get it to slip when you start from a dead stop. All I have to do is some tuning  

Regards 

David


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

David
Here is a clip of our engine running 88 smph on a ground layout with all the uneven aspects of aging ballast, etc on a cold wintry day:








Another clip with a fast freight but not quite as fast:
http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/charles/SusieQ/Video/AC_Mike_24.MPG


----------



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

Charles: Thanks! - a video is often much better than words. Looks good. (and a lot faster than my Dads) 

Regards 
David


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

David,
Here is mine pulling 29 cars (some loaded with water) at a fairly quick scale speed. I have slipped the wheels before when pulling a load like this.


----------



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

Chooch: That was just the film I wanted to see!!! 

Have you done any modifications? Is it a batch 1 or 2 locomotive? What is your pressure? 

Kind Regards 

David


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

David,
It is from the first batch of locomotives released. I have made a few revisions. First I raised the pressure to about 40 psi. by adjusting both the safety valve as well as the goodall valve (which is also a 2nd safety). Then I installed a globe valve to control steam used to warm the water bath in the tender. I also adjusted the gas flow/meter gizmo that is in-line from the tank to the jet. It reduced the gas flow, so like many others I re-adjusted it (others have gutted or removed it completely). Lastly my remote control quit working and I changed the r/c to use my Spektrum DX6. Nothing else mechanical done to the engine.



If I remember correctly, during this video the loco was running at around 35 psi. Hope this helps.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I also have the first run Mike. I reset the pressure to 45 and removed the gas regulator and revanped the chuff pipe to reduce water flow out the stack when first starting out. You did not mention the fnuber of cars pulling which also makes a difference on track with grades. Mine will handle 6 heavy weights on my 1% grades.Later RJD


----------



## chooch (Jan 2, 2008)

Eight Heavyweights weren't any problem for me. Nice chuff pulling this load also. See video HERE.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Version One Mikeshire! 20+ cars

Runs @ 60 PSI
Steam Heater valve

Goodall valve with quick disconnect
Manual throttle

Accucraft K27 gas tank


----------



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

Dear All 

Thanks for your quick replies, and fine videos. 
Its so good to see that the Mike is capable of doing some heavy work. 
But it looks like its all batch one, which you are running. 
My Dads Mike is from the second batch. Is there is anyone who knows if there is a difference between the first and second? 
It travel at the same speed almost regardless of the load or steam pressure (I have tried to alter it), so I suspect that there might be a valve adjustment problem, or some essential differences between the 2 series. 

Have you heard anything about that? 

Regards 

David


----------



## David_DK (Oct 24, 2008)

For your information: 





We have now adjusted the valves on the Mikado, and it is now cable of making wheel spin on the spot (when you give full throttle, and hold the tender).
Though pressure for this has to be about 40 PSI.
Its cable of running down to 10 PSI (without load)

Conclusion: If you have a bad runner it CAN be altered just by a little adjustments.






Kind Regards
David Clement


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

David, like to see some detail on what you did to adjust yours.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

A fast running Mike? That ain't prototypical! lol. 

Wheel slip? yes, but fast running? Maybe 60 mph ...downhill! The best engineers could avoid major slipping, maybe a turn or two at start and then lay on the sand! 

I'm glad you got her running stronger, she should pull a long freight train at 40mph all day. 

The Pacific of the same era was the passenger speedster; bigger drivers for more speed and less tractive effort... only 8 heavyweights or so...depending on grades and curvatures. 

Mikes became 2-8-4's and Northerns to run fast, needed a bigger firebox so they didnt run out of steam. I wouldn't be surprised if you have similar issues. 

A suggestion? What if youse guys used fish scales to measure pull. That would give all a standard for comparrison. 8 heavyweights can be vague; metal wheels, ball bearings, tight curves, brand etc...? Whereas; 8 lbs., 9 lbs3oz, etc... offers more precision. 

John


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 25 Aug 2009 08:02 AM 
David, like to see some detail on what you did to adjust yours. Second that request


----------

